# Motoranschluss am FU  Stern oder Dreieck



## Martin L. (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Profi´s,

möchte einen VEM 4 KW Motor  400/680 V  
Drehzahl 2885 - 2916 1-min
mit einem Danfoss FU 2840 ansteuern.
Habe noch im Kopf bei kleinen Motoren( bis 2,2 KW)  im Stern anschliessen und bei grossen Motoren (ab 3 KW) im Dreieck. 
Was ist nun richtig??


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Dezember 2006)

Martin L. schrieb:


> Hallo Profi´s,
> 
> möchte einen VEM 4 KW Motor  400/680 V
> Drehzahl 2885 - 2916 1-min
> ...



Welche Netzspannung ?
Der Motor ist an 400V definitiv für DREIECK.

Der UMRI muss natürlich den hohen Dreieckstrom können.


----------



## Martin L. (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo unregistrierter Gast,

die Netzspannung ist 3 x 400 Volt AC 50 Hz.
Danke für deine Info.


----------



## MW (7 Dezember 2006)

Genau Dreieck

Stern würde auch funktionieren, der Motor hätte dann aber weniger Leistung, ich glaub nur noch ein drittel als bei dreieck.


----------



## da_vadda (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würde mich nur auf das verlassen was auf dem Typenschild steht.
Dort muss eine Angabe zur Schaltungsart zufinden sein.
z.B Dreieck/Stern 230V/400V
Wichtig ist auch, ob der FU 400V - Ausgangsspannung liefern kann.
Davon hängt ja nun mal die Schaltungsart des Motors ab. 


mfg


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Dezember 2006)

da_vadda schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich würde mich nur auf das verlassen was auf dem Typenschild steht.
> Dort muss eine Angabe zur Schaltungsart zufinden sein.
> ...


Hättets du geschwiegen, wärst du Poet geblieben !
Dein Post ist völlig dumm und überflüssig!


----------



## s7-würger (7 Dezember 2006)

An einem 3x400V-Fu sind anzuschliessen:

230/400V - Motoren in Stern

400/690V - Motoren in Dreieck


Ausnahmen wie die 87Hz-Schaltung mal aussen vor gelassen.


----------



## Martin L. (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

danke für eure Info´s, werde den Motor selbstverständlich in Dreieck anschliessen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Dezember 2006)

*87 Hz Kennlinie*



s7-würger schrieb:


> Ausnahmen wie die 87Hz-Schaltung mal aussen vor gelassen.


Da gibts auch einen Post mit weiteren infos zu:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=4453&highlight=87+hz


----------



## maxider1 (19 Dezember 2006)

Dreieck ist sicher richtig, kann aber auch in stern angeschlossen werden , jedoch mit weniger drehmoment! FU 2840 geht bis 4 KW, bezieht sich deine Angabe von 4 kw Motorleistung bei 400 oder 680V und bei welchem cos phi.?
laut Poduktdatenblatt ist der Ausgangstrom beim FU mit 9.1 A 

Annahme cos pi von 0.95 und 400V ergibt das eine Stromaufnahme des Motors ~6,5A.


----------



## s7-würger (19 Dezember 2006)

maxider1 schrieb:


> Dreieck ist sicher richtig, kann aber auch in stern angeschlossen werden , jedoch mit weniger drehmoment! FU 2840 geht bis 4 KW, bezieht sich deine Angabe von 4 kw Motorleistung bei 400 oder 680V und bei welchem cos phi.?
> laut Poduktdatenblatt ist der Ausgangstrom beim FU mit 9.1 A
> 
> Annahme cos pi von 0.95 und 400V ergibt das eine Stromaufnahme des Motors ~6,5A.



Zeig mir doch bitte mal den Danfoss FU der bis 690V geht und den 4kW Asynchronmotor der einen cos phi von 0,95 hat 


Folgendes ist richtig: Man kann auch einen 400/690V-ASM in Sternschaltung (also eigentlich 690V) an einem 400V-FU betreiben. Der Strom geht sogar gegenüber der Dreieckschaltung um Wurzel 3 runter.

Wenn der Motor sein Nennmoment liefern soll, kann es das aber nur bis 50Hz/Wurzel 3 also 28,9 Hz.
Es muss als Eckfrequenz nicht 50Hz / 690 V sondern 28,9 Hz / 400V eingestellt werden. 
Ab dieser Frequenz kann die Spannung nicht mehr mit der Frequenz erhöht und es wird das Feld geschwächt.

Ein 4kW-Motor hat so rund um die 8A Nennstrom bei 400V.
Für o.g. Betrieb hat ein 4kW Motor 8A / Wurzel 3 = 4,6A,
das kann auch ein 400V 2,2kW FU noch liefern.

Mehr wie max. diese 2,2kW bei 28,9Hz wird dann der 4kW-Motor aber auch nie liefern können.......

So ne Nummer macht man i.d.R. nur mit einem 1phasigen FU (Eingang)  damit man ein 400V-Motor an einer  230V-Steckdose betrieben kann wenn es sich um einen 400/690V-Motor handel.
Wenn es ein 230V/400V sein sollte wird dieser ebenfalls in Dreieck geklemmt in so ist es kein Problem (z.B. Drehbank in Garage ohne DS-Anschluss)


----------



## Graf Glanz (23 April 2011)

Hallo Martin L.
Ich habe gerade auch Foren durchsucht und bin auch auf Deine Aussage gestossen. Also für mich ist die Netzspannung nicht so wie Du schreibst 3 mal 400 Volt sondern 3 mal 230 Volt. Nur wenn ich zwischen den Aussenleitern messe, dann habe ich 400 Volt. Der Verkettungsfaktor ( Wurzel 3 ) läßt grüßen. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch vor Jahren nicht richtig aufgepasst ;-) 
MfG Gerald


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2011)

@Graf Glanz 
Ich zitierte einfach mal den guten alten UG: 


Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hättets du geschwiegen, wärst du Poet geblieben !
> Dein Post ist völlig dumm und überflüssig!


----------



## ThorstenD2 (25 April 2011)

Graf Glanz schrieb:


> Hallo Martin L.
> Ich habe gerade auch Foren durchsucht und bin auch auf Deine Aussage gestossen. Also für mich ist die Netzspannung nicht so wie Du schreibst 3 mal 400 Volt sondern 3 mal 230 Volt. Nur wenn ich zwischen den Aussenleitern messe, dann habe ich 400 Volt. Der Verkettungsfaktor ( Wurzel 3 ) läßt grüßen. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch vor Jahren nicht richtig aufgepasst ;-)
> MfG Gerald



Es macht ja auch gewaltig U Null zu messen, da Du natürlich bei JEDEM Motor auch deinen Sternpunkt auf den blauen Draht klemmst  

Achtung - dieses Posting könnte etwas Ironie enthalten 


ich sollte übrigens einen Motor in Betrieb nehmen, welchen ein Subunternehmen angeklemmt hatte. Alle 3 Aussenleiter auf die Sternbrücke geklemmt....Motorschutzschalter kam sofort  Auf meine Anweisung hin hat er es dann geändert, Motor lief aber immer noch nicht an. Durch seine Schrauberei hatte sich eine Strippe von einer Wicklung im Klemmbrett aus der Klemme gelöst.... irgendwann hab ich mir dann selbst Werkzeug geholt


----------



## Martin L. (27 April 2011)

Graf Glanz schrieb:


> Hallo Martin L.
> Ich habe gerade auch Foren durchsucht und bin auch auf Deine Aussage gestossen. Also für mich ist die Netzspannung nicht so wie Du schreibst 3 mal 400 Volt sondern 3 mal 230 Volt. Nur wenn ich zwischen den Aussenleitern messe, dann habe ich 400 Volt. Der Verkettungsfaktor ( Wurzel 3 ) läßt grüßen. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch vor Jahren nicht richtig aufgepasst ;-)
> MfG Gerald



Hallol Graf Glanz,

also nach 4,5 Jahren so eine unqualifizierte Meinung zu äußern ist schon
schade, dein Glanz  "graf glanz" ist erloschen!!

Wenn ich schreibe dass ich eine Netzspannung von 3 x 400 Volt AC 50 Hz habe, dann ist das Fakt.  O.K.


----------



## Verpolt (27 April 2011)

Martin L. schrieb:


> Hallol Graf Glanz,
> 
> also nach 4,5 Jahren so eine unqualifizierte Meinung zu äußern ist schon
> schade, dein Glanz  "graf glanz" ist erloschen!!



nach 4,5 Jahren? Kennst du den?


----------



## Martin L. (27 April 2011)

Hallo verpolt,

sorry nein, warum auch!


----------



## Verpolt (27 April 2011)

Ok,


Wie kommst du auf 4,5 Jahre ?


----------



## Martin L. (27 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> Wie kommst du auf 4,5 Jahre ?




Hallo verpolt,

also habe am 07.12.2006 dass Thema eröffnet!
Wäre heute der 07.12.2011 wären es 5 Jahre.


----------



## Verpolt (27 April 2011)

Martin L. schrieb:


> Hallo verpolt,
> 
> also habe am 07.12.2006 dass Thema eröffnet!
> Wäre heute der 07.12.2011 wären es 5 Jahre.



Ahhhh.......


ich schmeiss mich weg


----------

